# EGD with Ablation



## moshjl (Oct 5, 2010)

Our Dr wants to start doing what is called an EGD with a Halo Ablation System? Has anyone billed for this and if so what CPT do you use? I came up with 43257.

Thanks!


----------



## cedwards (May 26, 2011)

We are performing the HALO procedure and we are using 43258.  Be aware that this proceudre is not approved by all carriers at this time.


----------

